# تفسير الصلاه الربانيه



## حبيبى مار جرجس (22 مارس 2006)

*تفسير الصلاه الربانيه*

*تفسير "الصلاة الربانيّة"
اشترك معنا
http://launch.groups.yahoo.com/group/christ_jesus_god
*


​* "أبانا الذي في السموات"*​ 
إنّ"الصلاة الربانيّة" معروفة بـ"أبانا". ندعوها "الصلاة الربانيّة"، لأنّ المسيح نفسه علّمنا إيّاها ولهذا، تشدّد الكنيسة عليها في الخدم اليوميّة، و في سرّ الشكر الإلهي. 
          إنّ هذه الصلاة هي جزء من العظة على الجبل التي كوّنت القانون المسيحي. وقد أحبّ آباء الكنيسة هذه الصلاة كثيرًا، لأنّ المسيح كما ذكرنا هو الذي علّمنا إيّاها، وصارت وصيّة منه لأنّها تحمل قوّة كبيرة. وسنستند في التفسير على تقليد الكنيسة، وعلى آباء الكنيسة ومفسرين آخرين.
          في البدء، وهذا التوضيح من المفسرين: أنّ الدعاء شيء، والصلاة شيء آخر. فالدعاء وعدٌ، نذرٌ إلى اللّه، بينما الصلاة هي التماس الصالحات، هذا في حالة صلاة "أبانا". وفي نفس الوقت اصطلاح "الدعاء" هو وعودٌ نعبّر بها عن الآخرين، كمثال لذلك أن يكونوا بخير، أن يكونوا بصحة جيدة.... الخ. بينما الصلاة هي ابتهال إلى اللّه.
          العبارة الأولى للصلاة هي استدعاء الله: "أبانا الذي في السموات". في هاتين العلامتين ستتمركز صلاتنا.    
          أولاً: بالاستدعاء "أبانا". وبهذه الافتتاحيّة نسمي الله أباً، وهكذا نعبّر إيمانيًا أنّه لدينا أبٌ ولسنا أيتامًا. والله أبانا سيلبي كلّ مطالب الصلاة بإيمان غير متزعزع به، لأنه ولا أيّ أب يحرم أبناءه من خيراته عندما يطلبونها منه. ونسمي الله أبـًا معترفين بالتبني، أي مستحقين ان نكون أبناءً بنعمة الله. كلّ خيرات الله التي سنحصل عليها بكوننا بعلاقة أخوية مع ابن الله الوحيد ونحصل موهبة الروح القدس. وبالتالي لنا شركة مع الثالوث القدّوس.
          بالحقيقة عندما نسمي الله أبًا فهذا يعني أنه يجب أن يكون لدينا انتماء وحياة، حتى لا نبدو غير مستحقين لهذا النسب الشريف.
          والصلاة بدأت بالعدد الجمع، أي نقول "أبانا"، لهذا فمع هذه العبارة ندّل أننا والآخرين إخوةٌ، ولسنا وحدنا فقط على الأرض، ولسنا نحن من لدينا الله أبًا، أي لسنا نحن وحدنا أبناء. هكذا، وبالأخص في الكنيسة، هناك قرابة روحية بين كلّ البشر مستقلة عن تقسيمات متنوعة، من جهة الامتيازات والخيرات المادية. ولهذا وبوجود هذه القرابة الروحيّة لا يستطيع الإنسان أن يؤذي ذوي القرابة والاختلافات الأرضية بين البشر. وبالتالي فإنّ العبارةَ الأولى لهذه الصلاة تركّزُ على التساوي والأخوية بين كلّ البشر.
          أما العبارة الثانية "في السموات" معها ندّل على أن أبانا قاطنٌ في السموات. وباعترافنا أنّ الله يسكن في السموات لا نعني أنه يجب أن نجعل اللّه في السموات، بل علينا في ساعة صلاتنا أن نبعد أذهاننا عن الأرض وأن نحدّق في السموات. يجب أن تتمركز الصلاة في الذهن لنتشارك مع اللّه. وبهذه الطريقة أرانا المسيح وطننا الحقيقي الذي هو السماء حيث نجد بيتنا الأبوي فيه. فنحن على هذه الأرض غرباء، نزلاء....الخ. ويجب أن نشعر أن هدفنا هو السماء. فمن منّا لا يريد أن يعود إلى وطنه بعد نفيه؟ ولهذا تحدّثت عن السماء، ولا أعني بها المسافة الفارغة بينها وبين الأرض، وإنّما الحياة المتألهة والمقدَّسة المعتقَة من الخطيئة والأهواء والموت.
          فالعبارة الأولى للصلاة الربانيّة، ترفع أذهاننا إلى أبينا وبها نهتدي إلى وطننا الحقيقي. لكن الأفضل أن نصلّي باستمرار. أمّا نحن فنقول هذه الصلاة كأننا أيتام ونريد بها أن نخلد على الأرض، فجاذبية الأرض وسحرها وقتية، ونصلّي أيضًا لأن نكون أبناء الله الوحيدين. افتتاحية الصلاة، توّجه ذهننا وترشده إلى وطننا وتجعلنا نرغب بالآب والوطن السماوي، وأيضاً نكتسب عمق تأثيرها بالأخ المسيح من جهة وبقرابتنا الروحيّة مع القدّيسين وكلّ أعضاء الكنيسة من جهة ثانية.

*"ليتقدّس اسمك"*​ 
*          طالما أننا في افتتاحية الصلاة الربّانية دَعينا الله "أبانا" القاطن في السموات، أي هو قدوسٌ بالطبيعة، نصل الآن إلى الطلبة الأولى، ونطلب فيها أن يتقدّس اسمه. نقول "ليتقدس اسمك"؛ فاسم اللّه هو قوته. فكما هو معروف في لاهوتنا الارثوذكسي، أن الله له جوهر وفعل، والمخلوقات الحقيقية لها جوهر وفعل. فالشمس هي جسم سماوي وترسل نورها، والحرارة شيء يحترق ولكنها ترسل طاقًة هي الدفء والإنارة. لكن اللّه غير مخلوق، له جوهر غير مخلوق وقوى غير مخلوقة، فبحسب جوهر الله "لا اسم له"،  ولكن"له الكثير من الأسماء" بحسب قواه. *
          كلّ مرة يكشف الله فيها نفسه للبشر يظهر من خلال قواه، كالمحبّة والسلام والعدل ومحبّة البشر. وبهذه الطريقة يكون لديه شركة معهم ولذا قلنا إنّ أسماء الله هي قواه. وفي كلّ مرة يذكر أحدهم اسم الله بتقوى وتواضع وتوبة وإيمان يحصل على المعرفة والشعور بقوّة اللّه. وعندما نصلّي "ليتقدس اسمك" لا يعني أن اسم الله ليس قدوس، فهذه الطلبة لها معنيان، الأول "ليتقدّس" أي "ليتمجّد" اسمه ويتمجّد بحياتنا الشخصيّة، ويجدَّف على اسم الله عندما لانكون أوفياء لاسمه ونصون هذا النسب الشريف. أما المعنى الثاني للكلمة ليس مستقلاً أبدًا عمّا سبق، فالكلمة "ليتقدّس"، أيّ "اجعلنا قديسين"، نطلب من الله أن يقدّس حياتنا الشخصيّة.
فبهذه الطلبة ندّل على ماهيّة هدف الإنسان ولأي سبب يعيش. هدفه أن يتحد مع الله ويصير قدّيسًا بنعمة وقوى الله. الله بحسب الطبيعة قدّيسٌ، وعلى البشر أن يصيروا قدّيسين بحسب النعمة. هذا ما يدعى التأله، وبقدر ما يتقدّسون بشركة نعمة الله يُدْعَون متألهين. ولكي يصير أحدٌ ما قدّيسًا- متألهًا، هذا يعني أن تتجلى كلّ قواه النفسيّة والجسديّة وأن يمركز حياته في الله. 
          لسوء الحظ، كثرٌ من المسيحيين يصلّون هذه الصلاة ولايملكون هذه النظرة الراقية، لكن يقتصرون في حياتهم المسيحية على بعض العادات والتقاليد العباديّة. يصلّون للأمور الدنيويّة وهي ليست قليلة. فكثير من المرات يطالعنا الكتاب المقدس بمثل هذه النصيحة: "صيروا قدّيسين كما أنا قدّوس" (1بط16:1). هناك أناس يحاولون أن يبرّروا أنفسهم بقولهم: "هذه الحياة المقدّسة ليست لي، أريد أن أعيش هذه الحياةَ ببهجتها ولن أحرم نفسي أبدًا من عطاءاتها الأرضيّة الدنيويّة". "لست قديسًا حتى لا أغضب".
 وبما أنّ حياتنا لا توافق هذه الوصية، ونحن لا نجاهد لكي نعيش بحسب مشيئة الله، فلهذا مسيرتنا هي ضدّ المسيحيّة. نحن مملوئين من الأهواء والحقد والوشايات والذنوب، ولهذا السبب، فإنّ الناس الآخرين يروننا ولا يؤمنون بالله، وبهذا نصير سبباً ليجَدّف على اسم الله في الأمم. 
عندما نصلّي لله كما هي العادة، فنحن ندعوه أن يعطينا الصحة والرفاهية والخيرات الماديّة ....الخ، وهذا ما يجب أن نفعله، ولكن قبل ذلك علينا أن نصلّي لله كي يقدّسنا. فنحن نعرف أن لا شيء يتمّ بعيدًا عن مشيئتنا. فعلينا إذاً أن نقدّم حريتنا ليتمجّد اسم الله في العالم.

*"ليأتِ ملكوتُك"*​​في الطلبة الثانية للصلاة الربّانيّة "ليأتِ ملكوتك" ندعو الله أن يُرسل أو يُحضر ملكوته. هناك كثير من الكتابات عن هذه الطلبة، بالتحديد عن ماهية ملكوت الله وكيفية إتيان ملكوت الله للإنسان والعالم. 
من إحدى شروحات مجيء ملكوت الله، أن يأتي الحضور الثاني للمسيح سريعًا، أيّ أن يأتي المسيح ليدين البشر، وهذا يعني أن يأتي ذلك اليوم الذي ستقوم فيه كلّ أجساد البشر وتبدأ دينونتهم. هذه الطلبة مطلبٌ مضمونٌ؛ مطلب ابنٍ معترف بالجميل لا يتعلق بالمنظورات بل يلجأ إلى الآب ويتوق للمستقبلات. مثل هذا الطلب هو ثمرة الضمير الصالح الذي قد تخلّص من الأمور الأرضيّة. وأيضًا، الضمير الذي يمتلك المحبة لمجيء ملكوت الله، أيّ لحضوره الثاني، فلا يتكبر ولا يتغطرس على خيرات هذه الحياة، ولا يصبح ذليلاً منسحقاً ومنهاراً من أحزانها. يشعر أنّه وُجد في مكان منفي، في غربة ينتظر العودة إلى وطنه.
يحنّ المسيحيون الأوائل والمؤمنون إلى هذا الملكوت، ويشتهون مجيء المسيح ليتحدّوا معه كما في الزواج، طالما هم يمتلكون الآن العربون الروحي. وهذا بالضبط يشترط نقاوة داخليّة وضمائر صاحية. ومن الجدير ذكره أن الرسل يوضّحون في رسائلهم أن ملكوت الله قريب، للذين يعيشون اسخاتولوجياً. ينتهي كتاب رؤيا يوحنا  بالصرخة "تعال، أيها الرب يسوع" (رؤيا :20). أمّا التفسير الآخر لـ"ليأت ملكوتك"، أن تأتي نعمة الله في قلوبنا بقول المسيح "ملكوت اللّه فيكم" (لو20:17). وكلمة "فينا" لا تعني بيننا بل في قلوبنا. طبعاً، الذين يملكون نعمة الله في قلوبهم يشعرون بروح الشركة، باشتراكهم معاً. وهؤلاء يشعرون بملكوت الله كحالة روحية وليس بإحساس نفسي أو عاطفي سامٍ من خلال الشكر الإلهي والعبادات الإلهية العامة. وفضلاً عن ذلك، القداس الإلهي بحسب تفسير الآباء القديسين فيه تقدمة اسخاتولوجيّة تعرض حياة ملكوت الله الذي سيتم بملئه في المستقبل.
ملكوت الله داخلنا، يأتي عندما نفتح قلوبنا ونقبل نعمة الله بطرق متنوعة. هذا يبدأ بالتوبة، فنعمة الله تُحرق الأهواء ونشعر بها كقوة لاذعة. تزداد هذه النعمة ببهجة وفرح داخليّين عندما يذكر الإنسان اسم الله باستمرار ويصلّي إليه، عندئذٍ يستنير ذهنه ويشعّ. وبالنهاية عندما يكون الإنسان مستحقاً أن يرى الله في نوره حينئذٍ يرى ملكوت الله.
ويظهر هذا في الانجيل المقدس ، فقبل تجلي المسيح قال لتلاميذه: إنّ البعض بينكم لن يموتوا ليروا ملكوت الله الذي سيأتي "بقوة". وبعد هذا بقليل أخذ منهم ثلاثة تلاميذ وأصعدهم إلى جبل ثابور وتجلّى أمامهم. عندئذٍ رأى التلاميذ وجهه مضيئاً كالشمس و أصبح رداؤه ناصع البياض كالنور، وبحسب تفسير الآباء رؤية المسيح هذه داخل النور كانت رؤية ملكوت الله.
يجب أن نطبّق ملكوت الله في حياتنا، علينا أولاً ان نقبله في قلوبنا بقوى الله المطهّرة والمنيرة والمؤلِّهة. وبعد هذا سنتذوقه في المستقبل. والعكس صحيح أيضاً، فعندما نرغب بالمجيء المستقبلي لملكوت الله سنشتهيه وهذا يقودنا إلى التوبة وتذوق الملكوت في هذه الحياة. في الوقت الذي أتى فيه ملكوت الله بتجسد المسيح، ويأتي بالتوبة وشركتنا مع المسيح، وسيأتي بالحضور الثاني.
لسوء الحظ، يرغب الكثير منّا بمُلكٍ أرضيّ، سُلطات، ومسّرات؛ وكما نرغب بأن نقيم ملكوتنا على الأرض وأن لا نتمسك بملكوت المسيح. عندئذٍ يجب أن نبدّل منهجيتنا ونطلب ملكوت الله بالطريقة التي قدّمناها سابقاً إلى أن نلتقي بروح الصلاة الربّانيّة.
​*"لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض"*​​*في** الصلاة الربّانيّة "أبانا" التي علّمنا إيّاها المسيح، نصلّي إلى الله أن تتمّ مشيئته في الأرض كما هي في السماء. "لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض". ثلاث علامات نستطيع فيها أن نشدّد على مطلبنا من الله. *
*الأولى: هي مشيئة الله، فلنرى، ما هي مشيئة الله؟.*
الكلمة "مشيئة" تنحدر من الفعل "شاء" ويعني هذا، الذي يرغب ويريد. وفي حالتنا هذه "مشيئة الله" ليست ما يريد الله لنفسه، بل لخلاصنا. جبل الله الإنسان ليصل إلى الشركة ويتمجّد معه. لكن آدم وحواء تممّوا مشيئتهم الخاصة بهم وهكذا خسروا فرصة أن يشتركوا بمجد الله. يجب على الإنسان الآن أن يطبّق مشيئة الله ليصل إلى المجد والتأله والكمال والقداسة. وهذا ما قد كتبه القدّيس بولس "لأن هذه هي إرادة الله قداستكم" (1تسا3:4).
*مشيئة الله أُعلنت من الله من خلال القدّيسين، الأبرار، المؤمنين في العهد القديم، أي الأنبياء. وأُعلنت بتمامها بتجسد ابن الله الكلمة الذي كشف لنا الطريق الذي يجب أن نتبعه لنتألّه. فالمسيح نفسه قال لنا:"لا تطلبوا مشيئته (مشيئة المسيح)، بل مشيئة الآب الذي أرسله" (1يو20:5). كان القدّيس بولس الرسول مصراً على كونه رسولاً "بمشيئة الله" (1كو1:1). وهو نفسه أرشد المسيحيين أن يختبروا في حياتهم "ماهي إرادة الله الصالحة المرضيّة الكاملة" (رو12 :2).*
لكننا هنا نرى حقيقة أخرى. ألا وهي التضرُّعُ إلى الله أن يساعدنا كي نعمل مشيئته، يدلّ هذا أنّ الفضيلة اجتهادٌ لتحقيق رغباتنا، وما هي إلاّ النعمة الإلهية طالما نعمة الله تفعل والإنسان يتجاوب مع فعل الله.
العلامة الثانية هي "كما في السماء". مع الكلمة "السماء" نعني جوهرياً، ملائكة الله. وبهذه الصلاة نتعلّم أن نحفظ مشيئة الله كما تحفظها الملائكة في السماء. أولئك من جانب ، يمجّدون الله باستمرار. ومن الجانب الآخر، يطيعون مشيئته، ولا يعبرون أبداً عن اعتراضهم بل يعيشون من الله وهم له أرواح خادمة. هذين الأمرين يعطيان الملائكة استلهاماً مستمراً، فلا يشعرون أبداً بالإرهاق والشبع. وبالتالي بهذه الطلبة نعترف أننا نريد أن نصلّي وأن نحفظ وصايا الله، وهذه الوصايا تعبّر عن مشيئة الله.
*ونحن نطلب أن تتحقق مشيئة الله كما تحدث في السماء. ففي الطلبة السابقة "ليأتِ ملكوتك" نشتهي الخيرات المستقبلة وندلّ بذلك أننا نقهر هذه الغربة لنصل إلى هناك. وبسبب تأخر حضور الخيرات المستقبلة وتطول هذه الغربة المباركة عن الله. لهذا نصلّي لنعيش منذ الآن بالأسلوب الذي سنعيشه هناك ونرغب بالسماء قبل أن تأتي السماء.*
العلامة الثالثة هي "على الأرض"، هذا يعني أنّه علينا أن نعيش في الواقع على هذه الأرض ، كما تعيش الملائكة في السماء، وكما سيعيش القدّيسون بالحضور الثاني للمسيح. ولأنّ المسيح لم يعلّمنا أن نطلب الأمور غير الممكنة، فهو لا يستطيع على الإطلاق أن يمنعنا من العيش كما الملائكة. فهناك قدّيسون عاشوا محققين هذا في هذه الحياة قبل أن يموتوا، ولهذا نرّتل في الطروباريات أنّهم عاشوا "ملائكيًا في العالم"، وهذا يدّل أننا نستطيع طلب هذا الأمر وعيشه ملائكيًا من الآن.
 المشكلة هي أنّه، بينما نصلّي بهذا الدعاء لتتمّ مشيئة الله، نهدف عملياً أن نحققه بمشيآتنا. بينما نصلّي مرات كثيرة إلى الله بكلام "لتكن مشيئتك"، ولكن جوهريًّا، بأعمالنا وبأقوالنا نطلب منه مشيئتنا، يعني أننا نهدف أن نحقق مشيئة أجسادنا وأذهاننا "عاملين مشيئات الجسد والأفكار" (أفس3:2). لهذا ليس عندنا هدوء وسكون وفرح، ولا نستطيع أن نتقدّس. لكن يجب أن نغيّر الذهنيات وأن نطلب أن تتحقق مشيئة الله منّا ومن محيطنا، وأن يكون هذا ممكنًا من كلّ البشر.

*"خبزنا الجوهري أعطنا اليوم"*​​المسيح، يا أخوتي الأحباء. يعرف أننا نحن بشر وأجسادنا تحتاج إلى الغذاء المادي، فالمسيح أخذ جسدنا البشري وآكل البشر، بالرغم من أنّه لم تتحرك فيه الحاجة للطعام والشراب. لكن الإنسان بحاجة إلى هذا الغذاء المادي لا كما يحدث مع الملائكة في السماء الذين ليس لهم أجسادٌ ولا يتغذون ماديًّا. وهكذا بينما في الطلبة السابقة للصلاة الربانيّة علّمنا المسيح أنّه علينا أن نعيش كالملائكة، هتا في الطلبة الآتية ينعطف إلى مرضنا ويعلّمنا أنّه يجب أن نصلّي إلى الله "أبانا" من أجل خبزنا اليومي، فالإنسان لا يشبه الملائكة في كلّ شيء طالما أن له جسدًا ويجب أن يأكل. لهذا علّمنا المسيح أن نطلب من الله أن يهبنا الخبز اليومي.
في افتتاحية الصلاة، تكلّم المسيح عن الخبز وليس عن المال والترف والحياة الراغدة والألبسة الفاخرة وكلّ ما إلى هنالك من احتياجات الإنسان المختلفة الزائدة. ويعلّمنا في هذه الطلبة أن نطلب من الله الضروريّات، وأن لا نهتم للخيرات الماديّة الكثيرة المتراكمة. والواقع أن صلاتنا موجّهة لأبينا المشترك الذي له أبناء آخرين وبالتالي نحن إخوة معهم. عندئذٍ كلّ أبناء الله لهم نفس الحقوق في الأعلى؛ في الثروة الأبويّة، ومن المستحيل على أحد أن يعمل على حساب الإخوة الآخرين. 
هذا الخبز يُقال عنه بأنّه "الجوهري" أي الضروريّ لطبيعة الجسد، الضروريّ لجوهر حياتنا المعيشية، اليومي. طالما أنّ الخبز اليومي هو ضروري لكفايتنا. والمهم أن نطلب من الله أن يهبنا إيّاه بكثرة ولأسباب مختلفة. أحد هذه الأسباب، أنّ المرء، كما يعلّم الآباء القديسون، هو بين الخليقة وعلى الأرض، وقوّة الله تساعدها في الإثمار. فإن كان الوقت غير مناسب والسماء لا تمطر ولاتوجد ظروف ملائمة على الأرض، لا يمكن أن يثمر البذار وينمو في الأرض. وأيضًا يجب أن تتوافر لدينا الصحة لنؤمّن الضروريّات كي نعيش. وبالطبع، نستطيع أن ننمو ونعيش لا لأننا نأكل الغذاء المادي فحسب، بل بسبب نعمة الله التي تكفينا. ويدّلنا واقع الإنسان أنّه مهما أكل، وإن لم يكن لديه شيء ليأكله "فداخله يتآكله"، فمثل هذا الإنسان لن يكون معافى. كما هي الحال مع عضوٍ من أعضاء الجسم فهذا إن كان على وشك الموت فإنّه لن يتمكن من الحفاظ على الحياة المعيشية. 
يعلّمنا المسيح بهذه الطلبة أن نلقي عنّا الاهتمامات الكثيرة والكبيرة. ولهذا عنى بقوله: "اليومي"، فلا يجب على المسيحي أن يكدّس الخيرات الماديّة كما فعل الغني الغبي في المثل الذي قاله لنا المسيح، لأنّه بهذه الطريقة يشير من جهة أنّه ليس عنده محبة للأخوة، ومن جهة أخرى ليس لديه ثقة بعناية الله، لكن يثق بنفسه بشكل مطلق وهذا عمليًّا هو عدم إيمان وتجديف.
تكلّمنا عن "خبزنا الجوهري"، أما من وجهة نظري، يجب أن لا نهتّم بالخبز المادي فحسب، بل بالخبزَين الروحيين الآخرين، ألا وهما كلمة الله وجسد المسيح. فضلاً عن ذلك، فإنّ هذين الخبزَين الروحيين هما ما تكلّمنا عنه، بالكلمة الأساسية "الجوهريّان" اللذَين يكونان طبيعة جوهرنا.
كلمة الله هي وصايا الله التي يجب  أن نحفظها في حياتنا اليومية. وهكذا، وبهذه الطريقة نحصل على نعمة الله الكامنة وسط هذه الوصايا. في تجربة المسيح الأولى في الصحراء. فبعد الجوع، أغراه الشيطان أن يحوّل الحجارة إلى خبز. ولكن المسيح أجابه كما هو معروف بالقول: "ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان، بل بكلّ كلمة تخرج من فم الله" (مت4:4). أيّ أنّ الإنسان لا يعيش فقط بالخبز المادي، بل بكلّ كلمة تخرج من فم الله. فإن كان هذا القول ينطبق بشريّاً، نقول بالمثل الشعبي: "كلامك أشبعني، وكلْ أنت أكلك"، فكم بالأحرى ما يحدث مع كلمة الله التي هي نعمة الله. 
أما الخبز الجوهري الثاني فهو الخبز الشكراني، جسد المسيح ودمه الإلهيين. فالمسيح دعا نفسه الخبز الذي نزل من السماء "أنا هو الخبز الحيّ الذي نزل من السماء (يو50:6 ). الذي هو أسمى من المَن الذي أكله اليهود في الصحراء. ولهذا حددّت الكنيسة أن ننشد "أبانا" في القداس الإلهي قبل وقت قليل من المناولة الإلهية لجسد المسيح ودمه الكريمين. ويعني هذا أنّه في هذه الطلبة يقدّم الخبز الروحي والسماوي الذي يكفينا ويقدّسنا وهو جسد ودم المسيح.
فنحن في حياتنا اليوميّة نهيئ خبزنا المادي الذي نتناوله-صباحاً-ظهراً-مساءً. فكم بالأحرى هذا الخبز الروحي الذي به نشترك بجسد المسيح ودمه الإلهيين. فهذا يفرض علينا أن نطالع الكتاب المقدس، ونصلّي باستمرار الصلاة الربانيّة بتخشع وخاصة في جزئها الذي نصل به إلى  "الخبز الروحي"، فالمسيح نفسه، هو الذي سيشبع مجاعتنا الروحية.

*"واترك لنا ما علينا كما نترك نحن لمن لنا عليه"*​​هناك أربعة عناصر لكلّ صلاة: التمجيد والشكر والتوبة والتضرع. هذا الذي نراه في الصلاة الربانيّة. فمع الطلبة الخامسة لهذه الصلاة نقول: "واترك لنا ما علينا كما نترك نحن لمن لنا عليه". نتضرع إلى الله أن يسامحنا على خطايانا التي ارتكبناها. كما نحن نغفر إساءاتهم إلينا.
عندنا أمران يرتبط أحدهما بالآخر. الأول أنّه يجب أن نطلب المغفرة من الله عن خطايانا التي ارتكبناها، وبهذا يرشدنا إلى التوبة. والأمر الثاني أنه يجب علينا أن نتميّز بعدم حفظ الإساءة للغير ويشير المسيح أننا سنحصل بها أيضًا على غفران خطايانا.
*وبالعودة** إلى الأمر الأول، أيّ التوبة التي يجب أن تستمر حتى بعد المعموديّة. فالصلاة تبدأ بالتضرع إلى الله كأبٍ وهذا يعيشه المرء بالمعمودية، وهذا ما يحتّم أنّ الصلاة تذكّر المسيحيين بأنّهم أعضاء الكنيسة. فالإنسان بسرّ العماد المقدّس يتجدّد روحيًا، وبما أنّه ميّال إلى الأهواء والخطيئة فبعد المعموديّة يخطئ. وتبدو هنا محبة الله الكبرى للبشر بأنّه مستعدٌ لأن يغفر خطايانا إن نحن التجأنا إلى محبته بسرعة. فليس الله إلهٌ مجبرٌ، بل هو إلهُ المحبة والرأفات والرحمة، وإلهُ كلّ دعاء. فكثيرًا من الأحيان نقول في الكنيسة: "لأنّك إلهٌ رحيمٌ ومحبٌ للبشر".*
بعد خطيئة آدم وحواء انجرح الإنسان في كلّ كيانه جرحًا عميقًا. واضح هذا من كاتب التسابيح عندما يتكلم عن توما الرسول الذي وضع يده في جرح السيد، وأنّ المسيح أظهر له جنبه قائلاً: "انظر، الجرح الذي به شُفي جرح الإنسان العميق".
*الإنسان حقيقًة، أوجد جرحًا كبيراً أحدثه في جنب المسيح، لأنّه من هناك خرج دمٌ وماء، أيّ السرّان الأساسيّان للكنيسة؛ هما المعموديّة (الماء) والقداس الإلهي (الدم). فالجرح في الإنسان كان عميقًا جدًا، لهذا لا يشفى بسهولة. فبعد المعمودية الإنسان يخطأ أيضًا، ولهذا تظهر محبة الله، وتتجدد نعمة التبني التي نحصل عليها بالمعمودية. فالتوبة تعبّر عن معموديّة ثانيّة. وبالتالي التوبة تعني تغييرًا كاملاً لذهنيّة الإنسان. إنّ ذهن الإنسان أظلمَ بسبب الخطيئة وفقدَ شركته مع الله. وبالتالي يجب أن نعيده مرة ثانية لمكانته السابقة وتألقه. *
*العلامة الثانية تظهر بنهجِ تأهّلٍ للغفران من قِبل الله ويتضّح هذا في الوقت نفسه بفضيلة عدم حفظ الإساءة. ولكي يعطينا الله مثالاً على ذلك جعلنا نحن بمثابة هذا المثال بشكل عام. فإن نحن غفرنا زلات إخوتنا، عندئذٍ أيضًا سيغفر الله خطايانا. بهذه الطريقة يجب أن نُظهر نحن محبةً للبشر وعدم حفظ الإساءة لهم. وأن يتبّع ذلك موقف الله. إن كان الإنسان قاسيًا على إخوته، عندئذٍ لا يستطيع قلبه أن يشعر بالمحبة وبمحبة الله للبشر. يحبّ الله كلّ العالم-الصالحين والخطأة- لكن قساة القلوب لا يستطيعون أن يشعروا بمحبة الله لهم. وبغفراننا للآخرين نطهّر القلب ونهيئه لأن يشعر بمحبة الله للبشر. مطلبنا هذا يذكرنا بمثل المدين بألف من الفضة والذي قاله المسيح. هذا المدين عُوقب لأنّه بينما هو طلب من الله أن يغفر دينه لم يعطِ  الغفران نفسه لعبده بالدين الصغير الذي له.*
نطلب من الله في القداس الإلهي الغفران عن كلّ أخطائنا. لكن يجب أن نكون جاهزين أن نسامح إخوتنا بغفراننا لهم على ما عملوه معنا. وبما أنّ الصّلاة الربانيّة (أبانا) التي تقال قبل المناولة الإلهية لجسد ودم المسيح بقليل، لذا كانت هذه الصلاة بمثابة تهيئة للمناولة. مع استعدادنا لمناولة الأسرار الطاهرة نطلب من الله الغفران للخطايا التي تمّ الاعتراف بها، لأنّ هذه الصلاة لا تستطيع أن تلغي سرّ الاعتراف المقدّس، لكنّها تؤكد بنفس الوقت لله على أن نعطي نحن أيضًا الغفران للذين أساؤوا إلينا وأضرّوا ووشوا بنا. ولكن يجب أن ننتبه ألاّ نعطي وعودًا كاذبة لله ففي مثل هذه الحالة نحن نخاطر بأنفسنا وبغفران خطايانا الكثيرة.
​*"ولا تدخلنا في تجربة"*​​إنّ حياةَ الإنسان كلّها مختبَرة. ولهذا السبب علّمنا المسيح أن نصلّي إلى الله كي لا يسمح بأن ندخل في التجارب. هذا تمامًا لأننا ضعفاء، ومرضى، وكلّ المشقات التي تحدث في حياتنا هي استمرار لنتائج الخطيئة للجبّلة الأولى التي قبِلت التجربة الكبرى في الفردوس، وهؤلاء انصاعوا للتجربة، بالرغم من أنّهم كانوا يملكون نعمة الله، وكانوا في شركة معه. فكم بالأحرى يحدث هذا معنا نحن الذين لنا جسد فانٍ سقيمٌ وشهوانيٌّ وكلّ ما ينجم عن ذلك.
*الكلمة "تجربة" أتت من الفعل "أجرّب" الذي يعني امتحن، اختبر، وُضع في امتحان. وبالمعنى السيء تعني أطلب أن أضللّ. وبالتالي التجربة تعني كلّ ما يجربنا والذي يضعنا في التجربة والامتحان، ويطلب أن يضلّنا ويقودَنا بعيداً عن الله.*
*التجربة في الكتاب المقدس ليست وهمًا، لكنّها شخص خاص، لهذا وُصف الشيطان "بالمجرّب". وهذا "المجرّب" جرّب المسيح في الصحراء بالتجارب الثلاثة المعروفة، وطبيعي أن ينتصر المسيح عليها، لأنّ الطبيعة الإنسانية للمسيح متحدّة بالطبيعة الإلهيّة، ولم يستطع الشيطان أن ينتصر على الإطلاق.*
الأمور المختلفة في الحياة، من أفكار وتخيلات، وإثارة للحواس، والتي بها يجرّبنا ويضايقنا الشيطان ويحاول أن يبعدنا عن الله. التجارب بحسب تعليم آباء الكنيسة هي نوعان، تلك التي تأتي من اللذة، وتلك التي تأتي من الألم. التجارب الشهوانيّة هي إراديّة طالما أننا نهيّجها ونتلمسها بحريتنا ونسرّ بها. أما التجارب الألميّة ترتبط بالمرض والألم والفقر وموت الأشخاص الذين نودّهم، ونحن لا نطلبها بل تأتي إلينا بسبب فساد طبيعتنا. تتفاوت التجارب الشهوانيّة الإراديّة عن التجارب الألمية اللاإراديّة. ويجب أن نواجه هذه التجارب بطرق مختلفة. علينا بالتجارب الشهوانية الإراديّة أن نتجنّبها، ونتجنّب حتّى النظر والسمع إلى كلّ ما يثير الشهوة لدينا والمسّرة. أما بالنسبة للتجارب الألمية،كالمرض والألم وموت الأشخاص الذين نحبّهم، علينا أن نصلّي كي لا تأتي إلينا، لكن في حال إيتيانها علينا أن نصبر بجلادة وأن نطلب من الله المساعدة. 
 وقد علّمنا المسيح أن نطلب من الله أن لا يجربنا. ونحن نعرف وندرك التجارب الألمية بأنّها لاإراديّة، وبهذا نُظهر تفاهتنا لأننا ضعفاء ونلجم تكبرنا. هذا يعني أنّه يجب أن لا نهجم على التجارب بإرادتنا ، بل أن نطلب بتواضع من الله أن لا يسمح بذلك. وبعدئذ، بمثل هذا الفكر المتواضع، فإنّ النصر سيكون باهرًا بمعونة الله، أمّا انهزام الشيطان فسيكون مخزيًا.
*وجملة "لا تدخلنا في تجربة" تدّل على شيء آخر، بأن نؤكد أن الله الذي يدبّر العالم وحياتنا الشخصيّة، يسمح أن تأتي إلينا التجارب وخاصّة التجارب الألمية اللاإرادية. والسؤال المطروح هو: لماذا يسمح الله بالتجارب؟ كتبَ الآباء بأن الله يسمح بالتجارب، من جهة، بحسب مسّرته، حيث يريد الله أن يُظهر إيماننا وصبرنا كما يريد تقدّيسنا من خلال التجربة، ومن جهة ثانية، وبحسب تدبيره وتنازله ليحفظنا من أي شرّ سيحدث. فإن لم نتجرّب ونتب عن كلّ خطيئة ارتكبناها فمن جهة أخرى، ومن باب التخلي، يرفع نعمته بسبب بعض الخطايا التي اقترفناها ولم نشعر خلالها بحاجتنا إلى التوبة.*
لا يوجد إنسان لم يقتبل التجارب في حياته، وهي إما الألمية اللاإرادية أو الشهوات الإراديّة، أو من الأفكار والرغبات التي يضعها الشيطان في وسطنا أو من الأشخاص الذين يضايقوننا بتحريض من الشيطان، فالموضوع المراد به هنا هو: كيف نواجه هذه التجارب؟ لأنّ خلاصنا يتوقف على الطريقة التي نواجه بها التجارب، وأيضًا بمحاربة التجارب الشهوانيّة وهزمها. ونتضّرع إلى الله أن لايسمح بمجيء التجارب الألمية، لكن عندما تأتي، أن نصبر بجلادة وإيمان بالله فهو الذي سيساعدنا أن نعود من حيث سقط الجدّين الأولين وفقدوا الشركة الناتجة عن الخطيئة وفقدوا الفردوس. وسيحصل هذا بمساعدة الله وبحريتنا الشخصيّة.

*"لكن نجّنا من الشرير،آمين"*​​التجارب الواردة في الطلبة السابقة مباشرة للصلاة الربانيّة، أثارها ويثيرها الشيطان الذي يسمى هنا "الشرّير" كما قال المسيح، وفي هذه الطلبة يريد منّا المسيح أن نطلب من الله الآب كي يخلصنا من الشرير. 
*الشيطان ليس قوة وهميّة، وليس حالة الشرّ كما تعلّم الفلسفة والأخلاق الإنسانيّة، لكنّه شخص خاص؛ فقد كان ملاكًا وفقد الشركة مع الله فأصبح روحًا مظلمة. جاء المسيح إلى العالم ليُبطل أعمال الشيطان "لأجل هذا أُظهر ابن الله لكي ينقض أعمال ابليس" (1يو8:3). ظهر الشيطان في الصحراء ليجرّب المسيح، وقد خلق عثراتٍ كثيرًة. وهذا ما رآه كثير من القدّيسين وحاربوه بقوّة المسيح. *
في هذه الطلبة للصلاة الربانية، يُوصَفُ الشيطان بالشرير، وتدّل هذه الكلمة على معانٍ كثيرة. في معناها الأول، الشّرير هو ذاك الذي يتعذب بالجسد من الأتعاب لأن هذه الصفة تأتي من الفعل أتألم، ولاحقاً دلّت كلمة الشّرير وتدّل على التعاسة والشرّ والدناءة . مع هذه الطلبة دَعينا الشيطان شريرًا، وخاصّة بالمعنى "كليّ المكر" الذي يستخدم كلّ شيء ليجعل الإنسان دائمًا بعيدًا عن الله. وفي مكان آخر دعا المسيح الشيطان شريرًا كما في مثل الزارع "يأتي الشّرير ويخطف ما قد زُرع في قلبه" (مت 19:13). وصف الرسل أيضًا الشيطان بالشرّير "المولود من الله يحفظ نفسه والشرّير لا يمسّه" (1يو18:5). ودعوة الشيطان بالشّرير يدّل أن الشرّ ليس حالة طبيعية لطبيعتنا، بل هو نتيجة اختيارنا. لم يجبل الله الإنسان لأن يكون سيئًا، بل هذا الشرّ قد دخل كنتيجة للخطيئة، وللعصيان لله الخيّر وإطاعًة للشيطان الشّرير. المَكر صفة معروفة للشيطان أيّ عنده شرّ بالغ، هو يحاربنا باستمرار دون أن نظلمه. الشيطان شّرير في طبيعته، لهذا لا يستطيع أن يتوب. بينما الإنسان يتوب ويقبل محبة الله. بعد ذلك وصف المسيح الشيطان بالشّرير ليعلّمنا أنّه لا يجب أن نتخاصم مع البشر  لأيّ سبب سببوه لنا، لأنهم ليسوا هم من يهاجموننا بل الشيطان سبب الشرّ. فهو يحرّض البشر أن يؤذونا. ولهذا ينبغي علينا أن نحوّل عداءنا إلى الشيطان وليس إلى الناس.
شرّ الشيطان كبير. وهو ماكرٌ أيضًا، ومحتال، يعمل فينا لأن نخطئ ونبتعد عن الله. نعرف من العهد القديم أن الجبّلة الأولى سقطت في الخطيئة بفكر صالح أيّ بأمل التأله، تظاهر الشيطان أنه يهتم بتألههم وأرشدهم لطريق آخر مختلف عن ذاك الذي أرشدهم إليه الله. الشيطان هو لاهوتيٌ أيضًا، لكنّه يحرّف الأمور، فهو لاهوتيٌ سيء. أرشد الإنسان، قبل ارتكاب الخطيئة، بأن الله محبٌ للبشر وسيغفر له الخطيئة التي سيقترفها. لكن بعد ارتكاب الخطيئة أوحى إليه أن الله قاسٍ ولن يغفر له أبدًا. وبهذه الطريقة يحاول أن يرميه في اليأس والقنوط. وأيضًا يحارب الإنسان من خلال الأهواء والأفكار والتخيلات والرغبات وحوادث الحياة وبكلّ الحالات التي يعيشها الإنسان. وفي كلّ حالة يتناسب بطريقة ليرمي الإنسان إما في اللامبالاة أو في اليأس. 
الحرب الكبيرة للشيطان ضدّ الإنسان التي تُظهر شرّه هي حرب الأفكار. شرّه هو حرب الأفكار. وبسبب هذا بالضبط يتعلّم الإنسان في الكنيسة مواجهة الأفكار، وبهذا الأمر يتمّ التدريب. وهذا منهج النسك. ففي كتب النسك الكنسيّة مثل "الفيلوكاليا" و"الييرونديكون" وأعمال الآباء القديسين، يستطيع الإنسان أن يجد الطرق التي يحارب الشيطان بواسطتها. وطبعًا يلعب الأب الروحي دورًا مهمًا في هذا. وبصورة عامة، تواجَه الأفكار إما بالاحتقار الذي يتمّ بالإيمان بالله، أو بطردها وخاصة بصلاة يسوع "ياربّ، يسوع المسيح ارحمني أنا الخاطئ"، وبتنمية الأفكار الصالحة تجاه كلّ مطلب من الإنسان.
*بهذه الطلبة للصلاة الربّانية، يعلّمنا المسيح أن نطلب من الله أن يخلّصنا من الشّرير، فالشيطان لديه قوة كبيرة وخبرة كثيرة، فهو مجّندٌ أبدي، أما الإنسان فضعيف وعديم القوة. الله وحده يستطيع أن يساعدنا في هذه الحرب طالما أنّ المسيح انتصر على الشيطان وأعطى الإمكانيّة لكلّ إنسان بقوته أن ينتصر عليه. شرّ الشّرير يواجَه بحكمة الله الكلي الحكمة.*

*"لأن لك المُلك والقدرة والمجّد، إلى دهر الداهرين"*​​*بدأت الصلاة الربانيّة، المعروفة بـ"أبانا" بدعوة الله أبًا، وتتابعت بسبع طلبات لله وانتهت بإيمان بالله المَلك وبقوته، "لأن لك المُلك والقدرة والمجّد إلى الدهور. آمين". وهذا يعني أن الله له الملكيّة والقوة والمجّد إلى الأبد.*
فقبل أن تنتهي الصلاة بقليل، نملك فيها قوة عظيمة لأنّ الإنسان عنده هذا الأب الحنون والأخروي؛ الله الآب، وبشكل خاص في العالم. هذا يعني أنّه يستطيع أن ينتصر على الشيطان الشّرير بقوة الله، وسيتمجّد من الله الذي له المجد.
ونختم هذا الإيمان بالتضرع بقولنا: "آمين"، والتي هي كلمة عبريّة، أما في اللغة اليونانيّة فتُشرح الكلمة بمعنى "حقيقةً، أو حقاً". فعندما تستعمل "آمين" في العبادة تؤكد تثبيت الشعب في الصلاة وتدّل على بركة الكاهن، وتفسَّر بـ"ليكن هذا" أو "لعلّه يحدث". في رؤية يوحنا اللاهوتي، وُصف المسيح بـ"الآمين" أيّ "الرّب الصادق"، "هذا يقوله الآمين الشاهد الأمين الصادق بداءة خليقة الله" (رؤ14:3).
*فلنتأمل قليلاً هذه الكلمات الثلاثة، "المُلك والقوة والمجّد". كلمة "المُلك" تحمل معنى مدنيًّا في العصر الذي تنتمي إليه، في مكان له ملك- امبراطور وهو بدوره له قلعة وولاية وسلطة في هذه المملكة. يعتبر المسيح هو الملك ، لكن مملكته لها نهج وتذوق آخر.*
وبهذا الوصف طلب بيلاطس المسيح بسؤاله "إن كان هذا ملك اليهود!" وأجابه المسيح بشكل قطعي: "مملكتي ليست من هذا العالم" (يو36:18). لم يقل أن مملكتي ليست من العالم بل لا تأتي من هذا العالم. فهناك مملكة روحيّة ترتبط بشركة ونعمة الله و بهيئة مجده .
*كلمة "القدرة" لها قوة روحيّة، فهي قدرة المحبة وقوة الروح القدس، وليس لها أيّة علاقة بالقدرة العالمية التي تتزين بالأسلحة والأشياء الدنيويّة. إنما يتعلّق هذا الأمر بقدرة الصليب، وقدرة الصليب بظاهرها تبدو ضعيفة لكنها تُبطل كلّ قوة وسلطة عالمية. هذه القوة هي قوة الروح القدس، لهذا قال المسيح لتلاميذه "ستنالون قوةً متى حلَّ الروح القدس عليكم" (أع8:1). وبهذه القوة انتصروا عل كلّ قوى العالم.*
*كلمة** "المجّد" لها علاقة بقوة الله غير المخلوقة. في ظهور الملاك للرعاة يوم ميلاد المسيح أنشدوا التسبحة "المجّد لله في الأعالي وعلى الأرض السّلام وبالناس المسّرة" (لو14:2). مجّد المسيح ألوهيتُه وبهذا المجد تستنير نفوس المسيحيين "هو الذي أشرق في قلوبنا لإنارة معرفة مجّد الله في وجه يسوع المسيح" (2كور6:4). فالذين يشتركون بمجّد الله، يتمجّدون، ولا يكَرَّمون بشكل بسيط بل يستنيرون من نعمة وقدرة الله.*
فمن له مثل هذا الأب الذي لديه ممملكة وقدرة ومجّد وهو مدّبر العالم ومحبٌ للبشر، لا يستطيع أن يضيّع رجاءه أو يضطرب حتى وإن تندّى من التجارب الكبيرة الصعبة.
إن الصلاة الربانيّة "أبانا" هي صلاة قوية، لها معنى روحي، ولأن المسيح علّمنا إياها. لها فعاليّة  لأنّها تشير إلى محبة ومجّد الله. نطلب من خلالها الخيرات الروحيّة، وأن تتغيّر أعمالنا، وعلاقتنا وشركتنا مع الله، وأن ننتصر على التجارب والشّرير، وغفران خطايانا. علينا دائمًا أن نصلّي هذه الصلاة لأنّ المسيح سلّمنا إيّاها بالوصيّة القائلة: "فصلّوا أنتم هكذا، أبانا الذي في السموات....." (مت9:6). ويجب علينا أن نصلّي بانتباه وتركيز الذهن إيمانًا بالله. ولنا رجاء أكيد أن الله يسمعنا ويحمينا ويحبّنا. فهي صلاة تبدأ باستدعاء الله أبًا وتنتهي بتسبيح ملكوت الله وقدرته ومجده.
*لكن عندما نصلّي بانتباه، ندرك في الوقت نفسه أنّه يجب أن نجاهد أيضًا لنشعر أننا لسنا أيتامًا. فمن المخيف أن نصلّي لله الآب ونحن نعتبر أنفسنا أنّه ليس لنا أبٌ، وغير مهتَم بنا في العالم. ولا يجب أن نشعر أننا "الأبناء الوحيدين" لله.*
*عندما نصلّي الصلاة الربانية وفق هذه "الروح" التي أوردناها سابقًا، سنرى عجائب في حياتنا وستتجدّد أعمالنا ونؤهلّ أن ندخل ملكوت الله ومجد الفردوس في الحياة الأبديّة.*

*مجله التراث الارثوذكسي*
*اشترك معنا*
*http://launch.groups.yahoo.com/group/christ_jesus_god/*


----------

